# What to do with a granite slab?



## rwinsouthla (Oct 24, 2005)

Hey there! I have a granite slab about 3/4" thick and 2 ft by 3 ft. I'm hoping to cut it into something neat for my wife for Mother's Day. Any thoughts on something neat to do with it? I have access to any and all tools for cutting it as I have a buddy that installs granite on the side.

Thanks in advance!

Ray W in South Louisiana


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

A fun island table for making fudge, pastries and pie crusts? Next to chopping block. Have fun.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

a shape that would fit on two burners of her stove for more work space or over one of her sinks with a finger hole to remove from sink.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Wire a pump & plumb it with a basin to make a water feature, or maybe engrave it for a inspiring/memorial stepping stone in the garden/yard


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

a big heart with your initials & wedding date carved into it
a "family tree" with names & dates


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

pizza stone / dough working station


----------

